# Update on lamb with bowed legs



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

Wanted to give an update. Hopefully you remember my post on the lamb with bowed legs. The vet had instructed my father to give it kayro syrup for additional nutrition. 
Many of you believed it to be WMD. We gave selenium and vit e gel under this belief. I also had instructed my Dad to stop using the milk replacer and switch to whole milk with a can of canned milk added in. A recipe I used with success with goats. 
Anyway I drove to the farm midweek and managed to get into see a vet with sheep experience an hour away. She looked him over, took xrays and said it was not WMD but what she believed to be a Vit D deficiency. She said to keep him on my milk recipe and plenty of sunshine. 
I am very happy to report that 2 wks later the legs are almost straight! The lamb use to only drink 4-5 oz of milk replacer at a feeding is now up to almost 20oz of my milk recipe. He is putting on weight and is even taller. Amazing! I was ready to write the little guy off and now he is jumping and playing again. 

I wanted to share this story and say that sometimes the answer is so simple it is overlooked.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I am very glad to hear the lamb is doing a lot better.

First time I have heard of a Vit D issue, so this info, is good to know. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

Thats what i thought (rickets)...glad to hear you just needed a little more sunshine..thats pretty easy to solve. Glad you are also having success with the home-made milk. now do we get a before and after picture: ;P (anything for lamb pictures!)


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

I tried to get a picture of his bowed legs but he would not cooperate. I will try to get a picture of him this weekend. 
Hopefully my experience can help someone else. Thanks everyone!


----------

